# هيكلمك بلغتك



## soso a (7 يونيو 2020)

في اعمال الرسل الاصحاح التاني 
{حلول الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين} 
هتلاقيه بيقول ان كان فيه 
"صوت من السما" 
و ان كل واحد كان بيسمع الصوت بلغته.

الله واحد مبيتغيَّرش، 
لكنه من اجل اجتذاب نفوسنا بيغيَّر طرق معاملاته معانا بحسب ما احنا عليه، بيعاملنا بالطريقة اللي تجيب معانا افضل نتيجة..

في المعاملات الفردية الخاصة مع الله 
مفيش قالب .. مفيش طريقة بعينها .. 
فيه انسان بيتجاوب مع ربنا بسلاسة،
و فيه انسان مش بيبدأ يتجاوب إلا بعد ألم و معاناة ..
فيه انسان مش بيحتاج غير صوت خفيف من ربنا عشان يسمع لان هو ودنه الروحية حساسة.
و فيه انسان مش هيسمع صوت ربنا إلا لو ربنا صرخ صرخة وجعت ودانه! 
وهكذا...........

لكل انسان مننا طبيعة، تشكيل، 
طريقة للتعامل تجيب افضل نتيجة، 
و حاجات كتير بتكوِّنا... 

و تكوينّا كله ده عبارة عن "لغة" يمكن محدش غيرنا بيتكلمها
لكن لان انت و انا و كل انسان فارق مع الله بشكل شخصي جدًا
"الله بيكلم كل انسان باللغة اللي يفهمها!" 

لان الله صالح جدًا، 
و كل نفس بشكل شخصي فارقة معاه! 

قوله معايا:
كلمني يارب باللغة اللي انت عارف اني هفهمها،
انا يفرق معايا ان صوتك -المُغيَّر للحياة و المصير- يوصلني!
منقوووووول


----------



## AdmanTios (7 يونيو 2020)

soso a قال:


> كلمني يارب باللغة اللي انت عارف اني هفهمها،
> انا يفرق معايا ان صوتك -المُغيَّر للحياة و المصير- يوصلني!



آمين آمين أمين
نعم ربنا يعرف كيف يكلم كل إنسان بالأسلوب الذي يستطيع أن يفهمه
و يدركه لتصل إليه رسالة الله واضحة كحسب الطبيعة و القدرة علي الفهم

لذا الجواب واضحًا في عبرانيين 1:1 "اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا،
بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ، كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ."

خالص الشكر لهذه الفرصة في التأمل  و حقاً إنها عظيمة أعمالك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2020)

موضوع جميل جداااا سوسو
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (10 يونيو 2020)

يا ليتنا نحن أبناء الله نتعلم منه كيف نتكلم مع كل شخص بلغته. و اللغة التي أقصدها لا تعني اللسان بل التعامل مع مستوى فهم الإنسان و خلفياته. بهذا فقط يحصل التفاهم و الود والمحبة، و بهذا فقط نكون شركاء في الإنجيل، كم قال بولس الرسول في رسالته الأولى الى كورنثوس الأصحاح التاسع:

19. فَإِنِّي إِذْ كُنْتُ حُرّاً مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ اسْتَعْبَدْتُ نَفْسِي لِلْجَمِيعِ لأَرْبَحَ الأَكْثَرِينَ.
20. فَصِرْتُ لِلْيَهُودِ كَيَهُودِيٍّ لأَرْبَحَ الْيَهُودَ وَلِلَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ كَأَنِّي تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ لأَرْبَحَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ
21. وَلِلَّذِينَ بِلاَ نَامُوسٍ كَأَنِّي بِلاَ نَامُوسٍ - مَعَ أَنِّي لَسْتُ بِلاَ نَامُوسٍ لِلَّهِ بَلْ تَحْتَ نَامُوسٍ لِلْمَسِيحِ - لأَرْبَحَ الَّذِينَ بِلاَ نَامُوسٍ.
22. صِرْتُ لِلضُّعَفَاءِ كَضَعِيفٍ لأَرْبَحَ الضُّعَفَاءَ. صِرْتُ لِلْكُلِّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ لأُخَلِّصَ عَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ قَوْماً.
23. وَهَذَا أَنَا أَفْعَلُهُ لأَجْلِ الإِنْجِيلِ لأَكُونَ شَرِيكاً فِيهِ.

شكراً جزيلا يا سوسو على النقل الجميل و المفيد.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يونيو 2020)

موضوع جميل جدا يا سوسو 

فعلا ربنا بيتعامل مع كل واحد فينا حسب شخصيتنا 

 يعنى افتكرت دلوقتى مثل توما الشكاك -- الرب كان يعلم هذا عن شخصيته -- فاتى و اول شىء قال له تعالى يابنى اتئكد -- لم يعنفه -- لم يقول له انت بتشك يبقى منتش شايف حاجه -- بالعكس تعامل معاه و احرجه ههههه
كل انسان الرب بيتعامل معاه باسلوب مختلف حسب تكوينه و حسب تفكيره و حسب بيئته و نشئته و حسب ضعفاته 

و اشكرك امى امه على مشاركتك الى كملت الموضوع -- الرب يعطينا ان نتعامل مثله مع الاخرين.


----------



## soso a (27 فبراير 2021)

مشكوره ليكم ولاضافتكم الجميلة والمميزة


----------

